# lead free



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

so,whats everyone gonna do with their "lead"faucets if they dont sell them by the cutoff.I really dont have much control over this but already have been offering minor discounts to get the product off my truck.maybe sell to some buddies,family,etc...I am thinking the company owner may want them for scrap (he is complaining there is not as much scrap lately cuz the plumbers who remove it are keeping it and until they have something in writing saying its his property i am thinking he wont see much...but thats another story).my theory is make more money on a DEEP discounted faucet then chump change on the scrap amount.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

oops.wrong category,sorry,dont post much


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved to the Materials Secton.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How many do you keep in stock? We have till January.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to sell mine for twice as much since you can't get em anymore.

:laughing:

I don't have much, I keep some Delta shower valves and a few plain chrome lav and kitchen sink faucets.

I bet it won't be safe to buy a faucet off ebay for a couple of years. Them boys will be buying up all the lead faucets and selling them to third world countries. Joe homeowner will think he is getting a great deal, and BOOM I'll have to give him the bad news.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Delta shower valves are not going to be affected or changed as a result of the new regulaton.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Delta shower valves are not going to be affected or changed as a result of the new regulaton.


Are they already lead free?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> Are they already lead free?


Tub/shower faucets are not required to be lead free.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

"Also excluded from the new law are toilets, bidets, urinals, fill valves, flushometer valves, tub fillers, shower valves, service saddles, or water distribution main gate valves that are two inches in diameter or larger. "

Just looked it up and there are more than just shower valves that are exempted.


----------

